# sattinettes blondinettes and owls



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

are these breeds related


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, Satinettes and Blondinettes are both color varieties of the Oriental Frill, which is in the Owl family.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

thx alot
for the info


----------

